# TOP GEAR (dash pod)



## clk320s (Mar 30, 2004)

Ok lad's,

Do you think it's time to write e-mails to Top Gear TV & any other motoring media (TV or Press) to shame Audi into doing something about this totally unexceptable problem that many TT owners are having with there dash pods.

It's a build / manufacturing problem that Audi need to face up to or lose potential future customers.

We need this issue to go public & not just sit back & and listen to Audi dealers charging what-ever prices they like for fitting fuel senders / temperature senders / dash-pods etc. to cure a problem that they know is an issue with Audi UK

Brian


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

There's a sticky thread on here relating to the Dash Pod problems everyone has had but have no idea what all this information is being collated for. Has been building for more than a year now :?:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It seems from what I read on here, that many people get 'goodwill' from Audi CS over the dash pod, this is admitting some liability, but they still churn out the same pods....

I would say that a group shame on TV may push them into action over it........but who would instigate it...Brian


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

And it will make the TT look like a rubbish hunk of junk (reliability wise) and push the residuals down. Maybe we should see how far we can get formally with Audi first.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> And it will make the TT look like a rubbish hunk of junk (reliability wise) and push the residuals down. Maybe we should see how far we can get formally with Audi first.


Deja-vu... :lol:

I got the same comments when starting the coil packs with watchdog!

just do it, if it get a result,we all benefit, doesnt do much harm to residuals at all.


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

NO GOODWILL FROM AUDI FOR ME


----------



## clk320s (Mar 30, 2004)

After giving it some thought, I think it may be a very good idea to shame Audi publicly. 

I don't think it will have any affect on car values because with the fix paid for by Audi theres less chance of being turned over when you purchase the TT in the 1st place.

I for one would probably sell my TT for less knowing that this was an ussue, where-as I would ask the right price if Audi were held to account !

Can't be sticking my head in the sand anymore, a years waiting is 11 months too much.

Brian


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

clk320s said:


> After giving it some thought, I think it may be a very good idea to shame Audi publicly.
> 
> I don't think it will have any affect on car values because with the fix paid for by Audi theres less chance of being turned over when you purchase the TT in the 1st place.
> 
> ...


Here, here!!! I totally agree with you. We all spend our hard earned on these cars, possibly to shell out again for something that appears to be a production fault. I dont see that there is anything to loose.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll send an e-mail, if we are looking for quantity


----------



## stay-alive (May 26, 2004)

You can count on me also, the problems I have had and still having are un-true. New dash pod, fuel senders, anti-roll bar components, MAF, head lamp washers, alarm, interior lights not switching off automactically, starting problems, numerous rattles and vibrations AFTER it has been with the dealer. In five months it has been with them for an average of once every month, and I'm currently waiting to a date to take it again (only five problems for them to deal with this time). The general concensus in the North East with alot of people I know is that there is not a decent trustworthy Audi dealer around.

We definitely need to do something.


----------



## clk320s (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm going ahead with the shame campaign, it's quite obvious that those who are against doing so are those who haven't encountered the problem & had to shell out there hard earned.

I think the public should know 1st hand so they don't get *ripped off* like we did.

Brian..........


----------



## willibuyaudiagain (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am now also in the club My temp guage used to sit prefect on 90C. But now it is sitting about 110C, after the car has been running for approx 15 minutes.

I found this fault of Audi`s Dash Pod on the web and believe this was the case. This week I needed to get the fault identified just incase......and it was Confirmed the dreaded Dash Pod

As I have an 02 import Audi UK will not yet honour their GOODwill on this known Audi FAULT. Where all showned of being recalled.

They have quoted me £960

Please advise what is best for me to do, I need help if possible
ASAP

many thanks

Willibuyaudiagain


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

willibuyaudiagain said:


> My temp guage used to sit prefect on 90C. But now it is sitting about 110C, after the car has been running for approx 15 minutes.


Sounds like the thermostat to me :?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

5 year revival  :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I cant see that it will do to much harm to the residual values. However it needs pointing out on top gear that as a club/forum etc, that we are a loyal bunch to the TT brand and would still bye a TT or any Audi as we are loyal, therefore we would expect the same in return from Audi with there support with the dash pod problem. Audi do seem to dig the loyalty card thing.

just My thoughts


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

A thought that going on as a club/forum for a particular model of car resorted to them dropping pianos on top of lots of Morris Marinas!!

Do you really want that for the TT??!?

Anything helps I suppose lol!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Surely you cant be comparing a Morris Marina to a TT ??  :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably NOT a good idea as Jeremy Clarkson is not a tt mk1 fan and thinks

TT was nothing more than a four-wheel-drive Golf in a pair of sporty Lycra shorts. That's like putting Terry Wogan in cycling clothes and expecting him to win the Tour de France. It's not going to happen.

And it didn't. I remember driving it on the press launch way back in 1999. Actually that's not true. I remember getting very drunk on the press launch back in 1999. And then I don't remember anything at all. (See how crazy I was.) But I do remember people at Audi being very upset when I said the handling felt numb and distant.

I was wrong actually. It turned out that the handling was in fact rather more than numb and distant. It was dangerous. And so, after some accidents and a spot of light death, the car was recalled, fixed and put back on sale. This should have been a kiss of death. But people, especially in Britain, just couldn't get enough of those cycling shorts. We just didn't care it had Wogan's heart and as a result we became the biggest market in the world for what I called the Titty.

so not a good idea to put the tt in Jeremy Clarkson sights at all as he will compare to to a marina :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I think people take what Jeremy Clarkson thinks about cars with a pinch of salt, he's knocking on now and out of touch and only bothered about ratings and anyway Top Gear is now classed as entertainment not informative.
He slated the new Civic Type R as hard ride, slow and the rest and in fact it's miles better than the old bread van it replaced, he's out of touch.............................rant over ...........breathe breathe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

markypoo said:


> I think people take what Jeremy Clarkson thinks about cars with a pinch of salt, he's knocking on now and out of touch and only bothered about ratings and anyway Top Gear is now classed as entertainment not informative.
> He slated the new Civic Type R as hard ride, slow and the rest and in fact it's miles better than the old bread van it replaced, he's out of touch.............................rant over ...........breathe breathe :lol: :lol:


Yea I know hes is out of touch / knocking on but he does

drive some damm nice cars right

so his idea of a good car is somewhat different the the

averge morris marina owner I mean mk1 tt owner sorry :wink:

If he drove a fully sorted remapped mk1 with arbs fixed his opinion may be different now


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> willibuyaudiagain said:
> 
> 
> > My temp guage used to sit prefect on 90C. But now it is sitting about 110C, after the car has been running for approx 15 minutes.
> ...


Have the same problem and digital temp read out at 90C so must be the dash pod :!:


----------

